# Good Old Sears Router: Can it Live On?



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

I have an old Sears router 315.17380 in excellent condition. I like it for routing door hinge mortises with a template. It is compact and tough I recently lost the guide bushing which was part of a kit of three guides p/n# 25069. It looks like Sears no longer sells the kit. I have seen a fine kit of bushings from Rockler, but I don't understand which routers they are designed to work with. Is it possible to make them work with my Sears router? Do I need to make a new sub-base or modify an existing one to do it? -- Matt


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MattyD said:


> I have an old Sears router 315.17380 in excellent condition. I like it for routing door hinge mortises with a template. It is compact and tough I recently lost the guide bushing which was part of a kit of three guides p/n# 25069. It looks like Sears no longer sells the kit. I have seen a fine kit of bushings from Rockler, but I don't understand which routers they are designed to work with. Is it possible to make them work with my Sears router? Do I need to make a new sub-base or modify an existing one to do it? -- Matt


Hi Matt - Welcome to the forum
I've got the 315.17390. Nice little router except for the depth adjustment :bad:
Rather than mess with Sears this kit will bolt right up to it and comes with a complete set of bushes:
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
These bushings don't need a lock nut, just snap in and out.
Will also take any of the Milescraft "turn-lock" accessories.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

... or you can buy base plate part number: 3122924000[/url} from Sear Direct and use PC style bushings. There's no picture on the website so I posted these two.

It's $2.49 but shipping is $6.99 so you may want to get a few other items to justify the shipping. By the way, where do you get brushes for this motor? They're discontinued.


----------



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

Wow! Am I glad I stumbled onto this forum. Not only is there a solution to my dilemma, there are multiple choices. The Sears base looks good at $2.98!! Now I'll just have to find the PC bushings and a centering jig.

I just realized that I am fed up with my cheesy hinge mortise jig. Just found templates on Woodhaven.com that could be used to make up a great door kit. Hinges, lockset and strikes all. Thanks guys. -- Matt


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello MattyD, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you participate in our forums.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Matt..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The Milescraft plate is your better answer. It too will take on PC style bushings. The diversity with this plate is virtually unlimited. 

To answer about the brushes. Check with your local tool repair shop. They will have a better chance of having what is needed.


----------



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

I posted yesterday about the Sears plate, but I had a link to some hinge templates at the Woodhaven website so I guess my post is still awaiting moderation.

I'm glad I found this website. I'm a remodeling contractor and handyman looking forward to doing lots more with routers. -- Matt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matty

If your post had a URL link in it ,it's dead,file 13, you will need to repost it and drop the URL link..just use the address without the URL call..(http

You must have 10 posted items b/4 you can post a URL call ..

" hypertext transfer protocol: a protocol (utilizing TCP) to transfer hypertext requests and information between servers and browsers"

======



MattyD said:


> I posted yesterday about the Sears plate, but I had a link to some hinge templates at the Woodhaven website so I guess my post is still awaiting moderation.
> 
> I'm glad I found this website. I'm a remodeling contractor and handyman looking forward to doing lots more with routers. -- Matt


----------



## MattyD (May 15, 2010)

I didn't use the full url with the prefix. I think what happened is that I quoted someone else's url. Is that possibly it?

In any case I hung a couple of slab doors this weekend. I just marked off the hinge mortises and freehanded them with the router, finishing up with a nice sharp wood chisel. It went remarkably well, if quite a bit slower than if I done with a template. -- Matt


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

MattyD said:


> I didn't use the full url with the prefix. I think what happened is that I quoted someone else's url. Is that possibly it?
> 
> In any case I hung a couple of slab doors this weekend. I just marked off the hinge mortises and freehanded them with the router, finishing up with a nice sharp wood chisel. It went remarkably well, if quite a bit slower than if I done with a template. -- Matt



Even copying and pasting someone else's link, you'll still need to "write it out" as in, www. blah blah dot com. This WILL be the case until you get in 10 posts. After that, you can copy an past all you want too.


----------

